# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A MUST BUY!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a really nice cigar, the appearance is nice, the quality is really good and the taste is real nice, for the money you have to buy a box or ...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A MUST BUY!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great stick, nice review Jon.


----------

